
First Glimpse of Nokia’s Symbian 4 Operating System - alexandros
http://mashable.com/2010/02/26/nokia-symbian/
======
mseebach
Nokia can not enter the game at this stage by merely imitating Android and
iPhone. They need a game-changer, and judging from this video, they don't have
it. Series 60 and 80 were decent for their time, but Android has them beaten
on every single front, IMHO.

There's still time to enter the high-end hardware market for Android, Nexus
and Droid are so far unchallenged, but they'll have to move fast. If they
insist on Symbian 4, I predict they'll be wiped out from the smart-phone
market.

~~~
zokier
Symbian is Nokias low/middle-end OS, while Maemo (think N900) will be more
direct competitor to iPhone and Android.

edit: also imho Nokias problem is not the quality of their products, but the
heavily distorted market in US which makes it difficult to a foreign company
like Nokia to compete.

------
nickpp
Are they still relevant? Seems to me that the mobile war is between Apple,
Google & RIM at this point, with Microsoft and Nokia already out.

~~~
AndrewDucker
This would be the company who owns 36% of the global market in phones. The
largest phone maker in the world today.

Oh, and 47% of the smartphone market: [http://www.cultofmac.com/gartner-data-
places-iphone-os-as-th...](http://www.cultofmac.com/gartner-data-places-
iphone-os-as-third-biggest-smartphone-platform-globally/31803)

Yes. Still relevant.

Android, on the other hand, has 4%.

